# Dinette Table Base



## jimc

We recently traded our 2008 Jayco for a 10th Anniv. Edition 298RE..actually take delivery on the 22nd. The only thing we will positively be changing is the dinette table base. What a design! I read a comment from another member who replaced theirs with a chrome table base and tube stand, but am wondering if anyone else has come up with any other options/solutions and or a replacement table? I banged my knee twice when just looking at the trailer and knew right away it'd have to go.

BTW, we are also new to the forum as of today.


----------



## ORvagabond

WELCOME!!!
Other models of Keystone have a free staning base that is nice. It allows you to move the table outside or just turn it at a different angle. Ours also folds down if we needed to convert to a bed.


----------



## Insomniak

jimc said:


> We recently traded our 2008 Jayco for a 10th Anniv. Edition 298RE..actually take delivery on the 22nd. The only thing we will positively be changing is the dinette table base. What a design! I read a comment from another member who replaced theirs with a chrome table base and tube stand, but am wondering if anyone else has come up with any other options/solutions and or a replacement table? I banged my knee twice when just looking at the trailer and knew right away it'd have to go.
> 
> BTW, we are also new to the forum as of today.


I'm assuming you're getting the U-shaped dinette with the folding table base? I'm not real impressed with that design either - we also banged legs and knees when we were shopping. I thought the 298RE came with a free-standing dinette as an option (with table and four chairs)? Besides being somewhat difficult to get in and out around the folding table legs, you also have to watch out when bringing in the slide if the legs are extended. Several members have torn their linoleum when they forgot to put the table into "sleeping" position.


----------



## Jewellfamily

I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


----------



## duggy

Jewellfamily said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.


----------



## Insomniak

duggy said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.
[/quote]
Does rotating the base prevent banged knees? It's been over two months since we ordered our new trailer (DO YOU HEAR THAT GILLIGAN?), so I don't remember how the frame was set up. I've seen the two post mod, and that's how our 28RSDS table was installed. I think too many kids were leaning on the tables and ripping those post bases out, so Keystone changed the design.


----------



## duggy

Insomniak said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.
[/quote]
Does rotating the base prevent banged knees? It's been over two months since we ordered our new trailer (DO YOU HEAR THAT GILLIGAN?), so I don't remember how the frame was set up. I've seen the two post mod, and that's how our 28RSDS table was installed. I think too many kids were leaning on the tables and ripping those post bases out, so Keystone changed the design.
[/quote]

Yes it prevents banging your knees. I turned it so the adjuster latch is facing towards the center of the trailer. That way it's easy to reach when lowering and raising the table.

If it's been two months, you will hopefully be seeing your trailer soon. Ours took about 10 weeks from when we ordered it.


----------



## Traveling Tek

for the record, if you leave your table up while driving the base will break. ask me how I know.  It was covered under warranty.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We've had our 301BQ for 2 years and I have never once taken the table down. I can't imagine why I would do this. The table is firm and only moves a small amount if someone leans on it.

I have the table with the 2 poles going into the base...not the free standing table.


----------



## Insomniak

duggy said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.
[/quote]
Does rotating the base prevent banged knees? It's been over two months since we ordered our new trailer (DO YOU HEAR THAT GILLIGAN?), so I don't remember how the frame was set up. I've seen the two post mod, and that's how our 28RSDS table was installed. I think too many kids were leaning on the tables and ripping those post bases out, so Keystone changed the design.
[/quote]

Yes it prevents banging your knees. I turned it so the adjuster latch is facing towards the center of the trailer. That way it's easy to reach when lowering and raising the table.

If it's been two months, you will hopefully be seeing your trailer soon. Ours took about 10 weeks from when we ordered it.
[/quote]
Uhh, seems to me it makes more sense for the adjuster latch to face the inside of the trailer, rather than the window? GILLLLLIIIIGANNNN!!!!! Lol, I'm starting to think that ordering a new trailer was really just in a dream. I'm gonna call the dealer to find out if they recognize our name.


----------



## jimc

WOW. Lots of good info and comments. We'll have to look at rotating the base as an interim solution. I may just end up making a pedestal base with level adjusting foot pads. The dealer actually warned us about making sure the table was in the right position before closing the slide to avoid ripping the flooring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jimc said:


> The dealer actually warned us about making sure the table was in the right position before closing the slide to avoid ripping the flooring.


What does that mean? How can the table be in the wrong position?


----------



## cander

jimc said:


> We recently traded our 2008 Jayco for a 10th Anniv. Edition 298RE..actually take delivery on the 22nd. The only thing we will positively be changing is the dinette table base. What a design! I read a comment from another member who replaced theirs with a chrome table base and tube stand, but am wondering if anyone else has come up with any other options/solutions and or a replacement table? I banged my knee twice when just looking at the trailer and knew right away it'd have to go.
> 
> BTW, we are also new to the forum as of today.


I just bought a 301 BQ the table was the same I nearly nocked it over. I had the dealer buy and install 2 tubes and mounting kit. Or it was a deal breaker. they did it the parts only cost about $48.00. The best thing we did!


----------



## cander

PS- also install front to back gives you more room. you can legs can fit on either side of the back one.


----------



## cander

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've had our 301BQ for 2 years and I have never once taken the table down. I can't imagine why I would do this. The table is firm and only moves a small amount if someone leans on it.
> 
> I have the table with the 2 poles going into the base...not the free standing table.


----------



## cander

In the 2011 Models the put this new feature so the table can become a coffee table in front of couch. Nice idea but table is not sturdy enough it just moves very easily. If hit it will topple over.


----------



## cander

cander said:


> We've had our 301BQ for 2 years and I have never once taken the table down. I can't imagine why I would do this. The table is firm and only moves a small amount if someone leans on it.
> 
> I have the table with the 2 poles going into the base...not the free standing table.


[/quote]
In 2011 they added this table that could be used as a coffee table in front of couch. It does not have the poles anymore. I had the dealer add 2 new poles and remove the junk. Nice idea but with 2 kids and a dog it is easy to nock over.


----------



## Insomniak

Oregon_Camper said:


> The dealer actually warned us about making sure the table was in the right position before closing the slide to avoid ripping the flooring.


What does that mean? How can the table be in the wrong position?
[/quote]
I think dealers are telling customers to make sure the table is in "sleeping" position for travel. I guess the table wanders and the legs will rip the linoleum when the slide is moved in or out. Lucky you with the pedestal table that I want. Actually, I just want a trailer...


----------



## Traveling Tek

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've had our 301BQ for 2 years and I have never once taken the table down. I can't imagine why I would do this. The table is firm and only moves a small amount if someone leans on it.
> 
> I have the table with the 2 poles going into the base...not the free standing table.


Yeah ours is the free standing deal that has all the pivot points. The welds broke from the stress of leave it up and we had to have them send us a new one. We put it down now when we travel and the kids know not to lean on it.


----------



## duggy

Insomniak said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.
[/quote]
Does rotating the base prevent banged knees? It's been over two months since we ordered our new trailer (DO YOU HEAR THAT GILLIGAN?), so I don't remember how the frame was set up. I've seen the two post mod, and that's how our 28RSDS table was installed. I think too many kids were leaning on the tables and ripping those post bases out, so Keystone changed the design.
[/quote]

Yes it prevents banging your knees. I turned it so the adjuster latch is facing towards the center of the trailer. That way it's easy to reach when lowering and raising the table.

If it's been two months, you will hopefully be seeing your trailer soon. Ours took about 10 weeks from when we ordered it.
[/quote]
Uhh, seems to me it makes more sense for the adjuster latch to face the inside of the trailer, rather than the window? GILLLLLIIIIGANNNN!!!!! Lol, I'm starting to think that ordering a new trailer was really just in a dream. I'm gonna call the dealer to find out if they recognize our name.
[/quote]

Just to be clear, it didn't face the window from the factory. It faced the rear of the trailer, so whenever you tried to slide into that seat, you banged your knees. When I rotated the base, I had the choice of facing the latch towards the window or the inside of the trailer. I made the obvious choice.

Our trailer was manufactured almost two weeks before it arrived at the dealer's lot. I would expect the dealer could contact the factory, and find out if it's in or through production. That would give you a better idea of when you'll see it.


----------



## Insomniak

duggy said:


> I seem to remember a mod that some people have done that rotates the table leg base 90 degrees and reattach to the table. I was going to look at doing that to mine.


That's exactly what I did with ours. For a while we just rotated the entire table 90 degrees, but eventually I decided to unscrew the base, and rotate it 90 degrees.

I firmly believe in putting the table down into sleeping position for traveling. I can just imagine the table rolling across the trailer in an emergency maneuver. If it's in that position, it can't rip the floor. If it's still in the up position, be sure to have all of it's feet on the slide carpet.

Another mod I did was to attach a short piece of velcro to the edge of the table and the ledge strip. Every time we checked after traveling, the table had slid out about an inch, and was pressing on the vinyl trim caps. I figured it was only a matter of time until it would either wear a hole, or knock the trim off. The velcro keeps the table in place.
[/quote]
Does rotating the base prevent banged knees? It's been over two months since we ordered our new trailer (DO YOU HEAR THAT GILLIGAN?), so I don't remember how the frame was set up. I've seen the two post mod, and that's how our 28RSDS table was installed. I think too many kids were leaning on the tables and ripping those post bases out, so Keystone changed the design.
[/quote]

Yes it prevents banging your knees. I turned it so the adjuster latch is facing towards the center of the trailer. That way it's easy to reach when lowering and raising the table.

If it's been two months, you will hopefully be seeing your trailer soon. Ours took about 10 weeks from when we ordered it.
[/quote]
Uhh, seems to me it makes more sense for the adjuster latch to face the inside of the trailer, rather than the window? GILLLLLIIIIGANNNN!!!!! Lol, I'm starting to think that ordering a new trailer was really just in a dream. I'm gonna call the dealer to find out if they recognize our name.
[/quote]

Just to be clear, it didn't face the window from the factory. It faced the rear of the trailer, so whenever you tried to slide into that seat, you banged your knees. When I rotated the base, I had the choice of facing the latch towards the window or the inside of the trailer. I made the obvious choice.

Our trailer was manufactured almost two weeks before it arrived at the dealer's lot. I would expect the dealer could contact the factory, and find out if it's in or through production. That would give you a better idea of when you'll see it.
[/quote]
The dealer said it should be coming off the production line on June 15th, and we may see it "around the end of June". That would make it about 10-11 weeks since ordering - a far cry from the dealer's original estimate of 4-6 weeks.


----------



## duggy

Oregon_Camper said:


> The dealer actually warned us about making sure the table was in the right position before closing the slide to avoid ripping the flooring.


What does that mean? How can the table be in the wrong position?
[/quote]

With the free standing table, it's real easy to have two of the feet on the slide carpet, and two of the feet on the carpet that is attached to the trailer floor. It's no problem while you're using the trailer, and you wouldn't even notice that it was sitting on the two different pieces of carpet. The problem is when you retract the slide, the legs slide on the carpet until they get to the vinyl. That's when they dig into the vinyl and take a chunk out of the floor. Lowering the table guarantees the floor will never get ripped.


----------



## duggy

Insomniak said:


> The dealer said it should be coming off the production line on June 15th, and we may see it "around the end of June". That would make it about 10-11 weeks since ordering - a far cry from the dealer's original estimate of 4-6 weeks.


Our dealer said he'd rather give us a safe date, then have us happy when it arrived early, rather than have us disappointed when it was late. He actually told us 12 or 13 weeks when we ordered. Listening to your frustration, I think my dealer made the right choice. At 10 weeks, I was ecstatic that our trailer had arrived so soon.


----------



## duggy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have the table with the 2 poles going into the base...not the free standing table.


I actually was happy that they changed to the free standing table. On our previous trailer, we took the table outside a few times, and I thought it would be nice to have that ability. So far with the Outback, the table has never left it's spot, so it really didn't matter.

If I had your table, I probably wouldn't take it down either. With the free standing model, I'd be afraid of it tipping over in an emergency maneuver.


----------



## jimc

Oregon_Camper said:


> The dealer actually warned us about making sure the table was in the right position before closing the slide to avoid ripping the flooring.


What does that mean? How can the table be in the wrong position?
[/quote]

By "in the right position" I meant making sure the table legs were not sitting off the slide carpet and thus wouldn't catch when the slide is moved in.


----------



## SlowerLower

Has anyone successfully replaced the factory folding base with poles? My table bangs knees and moves around when traveling. I was thinking of using three poles. What do I need to be careful of in the install?


----------



## MJV

Unfortunately if you have an Outback with the rear slide you have to take the table down. I would not otherwise, and on our previous trailer (no slide) i wound decorative bungee cords around the legs, drilled holes for the hooks top and bottom and the table never moved after that, unless we took it down for someone to sleep on the dinette. M.V.


----------

